# ,  / > Yaesu >    vx-3r

## dimasik

,   vx-3r , ~300     .  .  2 (  )    .   .     ,  ,  1,  , off.   ,  .

----------


## dimasik

,   , .

----------


## dimasik

2      , ,  .

----------


## dimasik

,     110%,  (rv4hv),     ,( )!  .

----------

Veka

----------

